# "BLUE/VIOLET" Redfoot food - Rose of Sharon



## Redfoot NERD (Aug 5, 2008)

Too many of these to choose from.

Terry K


----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 5, 2008)

Terry, when I bought my Blue hibiscus this is what I thought I was getting. The second pic. But insead I got small really violet/blue blooms. These are very nice and with so many blooming no need to choose. You have them all


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 5, 2008)

Just delightful! Sitting here almost awing over each new picture as it comes up. Just such pretty colors.


----------



## Isa (Aug 6, 2008)

Once again, your pics are amazing!

They look like the white ones with the red inside, but instead of white, the flowers are purple. Do they bloom only this time of year?


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Aug 6, 2008)

Wonderful coloring on those!

________________________________________________________

Jamie

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Aug 7, 2008)

Isa said:


> Once again, your pics are amazing!
> 
> They look like the white ones with the red inside, but instead of white, the flowers are purple. Do they bloom only this time of year?



Thank you Isa! 

Good subjects and letting the camera do it's thing makes the difference. Most everyone has a good enough camera to get good pics.. we have to find out what we're dealing with.. [ just like taking care of our tortoises - what's their "natural" habitat - where are they from ].. what does our camera need to get good pics??? 

Lighting, etc. is an important factor in taking pics as well as the "macro" setting on our camera lens.. [ what's the best "close-up" distance from the subject ] to get the best clear pic. This will give the info on "most" cameras out there.. http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/specs.asp

Where we're located these bloom starting in early July [ mature plants ] and will bloom even after the first frost - Rose of Sharon that is.

Terry K


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Aug 7, 2008)

Jacqui said:


> Just delightful! Sitting here almost awing over each new picture as it comes up. Just such pretty colors.



I had mentioned that all but 2 have bloomed.. and with so many "colors/varieties" of even the Rose of Sharon now.. I'm in awe also Jaqui with the colors. Thank you!

How about if I get pics showing the incredible number of blooms on some of the individual shrubs?

Terry


----------

